# 2011 F350 NO front turn signal passenger side



## matt1223 (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys,
So last fall I had a thread for me installing my new go me and old as hell 2 plug relay ultramount onto my truck. The plow and harnesses came off same year and model truck. I had improperly tapped the purple wire i have for passenger side turn signal power and it just never worked. I used a quick in line connector so the ones with the tab in the middle that you press with pliers and it pierced the two wires and connects them. it didn’t cut into the harness wire. so what WAS happening when hitting right signal is the mirror signal would work and twilight but the headlight on plow would flash once then go to the rapid flash “you have a bulb out pattern”. So with plow on it would flash once on plow light then off. when unplugged it never effected the bulb. just the other day I went out in my truck, no plow, and the blinker wasn’t working. i check it at work and the bulb looked fine but i tried a new one, nothing, i also checked fuses that i thought could be related. I am not getting power to the bulb at all for blinker but yet parking lights work. mechanic i know said it could be the BCM. any ideas or has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Im confused. You installed a 2 plug relay setup on a 2011 f350? If so, I have no idea how you could have installed the same pieces from another 2011 f350 when there was never a relay setup for that truck to begin with. I also have no idea how anything worked at all, never mind just that one turn signal. The headlights shouldn't have worked at all without tripping the BCM protection.


----------



## matt1223 (May 30, 2018)

I had these questions asked when I was installing it, it’s an older relay harness and the guy before me had it working on the same truck. Headlights work fine and left signal. Never had any issues until this. does it sound like it could be the bcm because I wouldn’t think it would be. if anything the headlights should be effected by this and not the turn signals. as the turn signals are just tapped and extend 12v+ to the plow, unlike how the headlights get relayed on and off.


----------



## matt1223 (May 30, 2018)

and to add, it was a harness for a 97 dodge and he added H13 pigtails to convert it. so yes there was never a relay system even being made when this truck was first made.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's possible where the wire was tapped, it's broken or corroded. But I don't see how that old style harness is working on your truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

matt1223 said:


> I had these questions asked when I was installing it, it's an older relay harness and the guy before me had it working on the same truck. Headlights work fine and left signal. Never had any issues until this. does it sound like it could be the bcm because I wouldn't think it would be. if anything the headlights should be effected by this and not the turn signals. as the turn signals are just tapped and extend 12v+ to the plow, unlike how the headlights get relayed on and off.


The turn signals _are _affected. The doubled draw of the truck turn signals combined with the plow turn signals cause the BCM to shut them off which is why other companies, like BOSS, have to add a turn signal relay kit to prevent that.

Enough faults will eventually result in the BCM refusing to reset. The low beams on that truck are usually the most sensitive so I have no idea how it is working.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I went back to your earlier thread from last year. It sounds like you insisted on doing it the way everyone (including me) told you not to. And now it's not working.


----------



## matt1223 (May 30, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I went back to your earlier thread from last year. It sounds like you insisted on doing it the way everyone (including me) told you not to. And now it's not working.


I seem to believe you guys mainly said to put headlights on a switch and someone still said to wire the turn signals just not the headlights on the relays. i'm not looking to be told how it's not right, i'm just asking for opinions on the problem at hand.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Go back and redo your connections for turn signals with proper heatshrink connector. Be sure you are tapped into the correct wire. Then go search your home, shop and neighbors for scotch lock connectors and throw them out.


----------



## matt1223 (May 30, 2018)

kimber750 said:


> Go back and redo your connections for turn signals with proper heatshrink connector. Be sure you are tapped into the correct wire. Then go search your home, shop and neighbors for scotch lock connectors and throw them out.


yeah i'm redoing them properly but now i have no power to the turn signal wire, just the on power for parking light( dual bulb)


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

matt1223 said:


> yeah i'm redoing them properly but now i have no power to the turn signal wire, just the in power for parking light( dual bulb)


You testing at bulb socket or before scotch lock?


----------



## matt1223 (May 30, 2018)

at where the connector pierced the coating 2 inches before bulb socket and at socket.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Repair connection and retest. When checking fuses did you actually test them or just look at them?


----------



## matt1223 (May 30, 2018)

i checked fuses that were listed for the internal panel on passenger side floor area, i didn’t look in distribution box for any though. i didn’t see anything that listed them, and since the rear and mirror signal work i’m not sure it’s a fuse anyway, as they label them together in the manual. i only visually inspected them for burn marks/breaks.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Could have damaged flasher.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Could have damaged flasher.


Does that truck have a flasher? I thought the turn signals were all BCM controlled 08 and later


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't even know what truck he has.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well didn't look


----------

